# Credit on my account - which option should I get next?



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

OK, so the place where I bought a piece of gear has a credit coming to me! I have two options that I am weighing, but if it looks like I need to allocate the funds elsewhere, I am open to suggestions.

I am thinking of either, 

Upgrading my receiver from the H/K AVR 154 5.1 to the H/K AVR 1600 7.1 - this option would incur an additional $100 out of pocket expense
OR, upgrade my bass from the Polk RM6750 10inch to a Chrysalis by Velodyne 10inch Starfire - this option would actually leave me with a $20 surplus on the credit.

Whaddya think?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with the subwoofer. Velodyne makes excellent subwoofers and should make an meaningful impact to your system.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

It somewhat depends on your situation. Are you happy with your current subwoofers performance? Are you happy with your current AVR's performance? If the answer is yes to either of them, can you hold on to that credit for a while longer until you find something you do need to upgrade?


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> It somewhat depends on your situation. Are you happy with your current subwoofers performance? Are you happy with your current AVR's performance? If the answer is yes to either of them, can you hold on to that credit for a while longer until you find something you do need to upgrade?


Well, the AVR154 is a 5.1 capable of video passthrough, but not switching (HDMI). So being able to take advantage of the upgrade audio profiles is pretty attractive. The Polk sub has been great - but I'm constantly looking to upgrade and fine-tune what I have. I'm starting to think that getting the upgraded receiver will give me the "room to grow" push that I need.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Then my suggestion would to go with a new AVR for sure. I've also owned a Polk sub, the PSW-650 which was a beast, or so I thought. I can honestly say that one of the best routes to go for a subwoofer is an Internet Direct company, like SVS, Hsu, Elemental Designs, Epik, even just going a do-it-yourself route. Almost all of those, even in the lower end models will sound and *feel* better than your current Polk sub.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, given your situation the receiver will most likely yield the most improvement.


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

OK, so I've narrowed it down between the Marantz NR1501 Slim Line Receiver or the Harman Kardon AVR 1600 ... I currently have the AVR154, but the Marantz was recommended to me. Anyone have any insight on that particular model?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I can say that I am more fond of Marantz' in general. I think they are a higher class than the HK receivers. I've not heard much of that particular model, but I've heard other Marantz and been pretty impressed by them.


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess the one drawback of this particular Marantz is that it's not a dual zone - which I really liked about the 1600 and the avr254...but man, I'm loving all the positive feedback on the Marantz.


----------

